# West of Englands



## Bud109 (May 19, 2007)

Hi my name is Rachel and i am wanting to start hitting the show rings with my birds. I am looking for people that are willing to recomend sights, books, or give me helpful hints.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Rachel,

Here is the link to the National West of England Tumbler Club. There is a person in the members lofts section from OR.

http://www.nwoetc.com/


----------

